

Solving a Sudoku using SQL - silkodyssey
http://technology.amis.nl/blog/6404/oracle-rdbms-11gr2-solving-a-sudoku-using-recursive-subquery-factoring

======
arnorhs
Another fine evidence of how bloated Oracle is. Sorry, that's just my opinion.
Why would you want to be able to do something like this in your datastore?
Maybe a database-admin really wants to be a programmer?

